# Known Donor - Health checks and Legal issues



## snowwhite (May 16, 2008)

Hi there 

I am new to the forum, but looking to go ahead with home insemination with a known donor. Trying to find out in advance

- what health checks should I ensure he has done before proceeding - he is a registered blood donor but not too sure that that covers everything, and should I also get his sperm tested (he has fathered a child already).

- I intend to put in place a written agreement  - the intention is that I will take sole responsibility for any child, and the agreement, whilst I know it may not stand up if challenged, will at least set out our intent. Anyone got any good examples.

thanks

Snowhite


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi snowwhite and welcome,

Sorry I can't help with your queries as I went straight down the clinic route, you should check out the lesbian thread as I think quite o few ladies on there went with home insem.

Good luck on your journey.

Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Snowhite,
welcome to the site - sorry I can't help either as imported mine from Denmark.  good luck though
take care


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Snowhite

There are some great books written by a woman called Lisa ?. Mmmm - I'll have a look at the surname when I get home. She also runs workshops etc which you can both attend that cover all sorts of issues such as parenting ideas, legal issues etc. I'm thinking its Lisa Saffron. She's really nice too - I 'e' mailed her a couple of times when I was planning to go down this route and she was great. 

Most of her books etc are aimed towards lesbian women but the info is equally the same if you're going down the known donor route. 

Good luck. This was always my preferred option of how to go.

Emma x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Snowwhite - as a blood donor he would be screened for HIV and Hep C 

You should also ask him to have a full STD check up at a GUM clinic including a Chlamydia test. However the results would only be standing if he agreed to not be sexually active whilst you were trying to conceive. 

How recently did he have a child? Sperm counts can change over the years so it might be an idea to get his tested for numbers and motility. Good luck.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

snow drop pm with your home email and I can send you examples from pink parents.  Lisa Saffron has books that are very useful. We don't have an agreement but have been friends for years and have discussed all the aspects in the agreements , although most lawyers would recommend it.  He is in a monogomous relationship for 15 years.

I used ad known donor- are you trying via the Bridge? we tried at home then moved to the Bridge.  
We both had full sexual health (HIV, Hep, b and c tests) I wouldn't rely on being a blood donor as being proof that all is ok and your and your baby's health.  I would also recommend a sperm analysis (GP, clinic or home kit) as this would have saved us heartache as he has a low count (as do 30-40% of men) and then we went to the Bridge for ICSI.  If you are going to TTC with him at the Bridge, you can get the tests done or they will do them all, then the sperm gets frozen for 6 months, he is reteted and then it is released.

Good luck pm me if there is anything you want to ask I'll try and help
L x


----------



## snowwhite (May 16, 2008)

thanks for all the useful advice.

I am going to ask my donor to get the STD checks at the local GUM clinic, and then also a sperm test (either at homeor GP).

thanks for the offer of examples of legal agreements JJ1.
will check out the lesbian thread re home insem info and also Lisa Saffrons book which I havent seen.
hoping to start trying in June, so fingers crossed!

good luck in your journeys- 

Jenny


----------

